# GPU-Z and PowerColor 5850 PCS+



## luigimita (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, gpu-z ver. 0.3.8 don't read this information of my 5850 card :

- VDDC Current
- VDDC Phase #1
- VDDC Phase #2
- VDDC Phase #3
- VDDC 

Why?


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, the PCS+ version uses different voltage regulators from a standard 5850 that have no sensors to read anythng with.


----------



## anotheralex (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually that isn't completely true.
Yes PCS+ has a different voltage regulator, but AMD GPU Clock Tool can read the voltage, at least it seems to be able to. 
Attached some pics showing the change in voltage when idle and when in 3d.. I think its in 3d anyway... well when the clocks go up when starting gpu-z.
The voltage goes from *VDDC: 1.0880* (gpu-z starting causes clocks to go up to *900/1150*) to *VDDC: 1.0000* (*157/300* when gpu idles).


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2010)

amd gpu clock tools shows the voltage that the gpu thinks it is getting, this is not a readback of the actual setting on the regulator but only the information that the gpu is driving out to the voltage regulator. actually it doesnt even read the voltage from anything, it only reads a VID code that is defined in the bios to be 1.0880V for example (the bios is also where the table of voltages in the dropdown comes from)


----------



## anotheralex (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, so it really was just reading the bios. I guess there really is no way of taking a reading off the 5850 pcs+ without actually sticking a multimeter to it.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2010)

if you want a reading that you can trust, always use a multimeter


----------



## anotheralex (Mar 1, 2010)

Umm...
Wizzard, would you happen to have a data sheet on the uP6219 voltage controller that the 5850pcs+ uses or happen know where the feedback and ground is since I wanna try a volt mod on it.
I would appreciate any help.


----------

